# WinAmp Released



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

In case you haven't noticed, *WinAmp 3* has been released. Based upon my limited use, It seems to be a big big and kludgy than the 2 series. Looks like we need a more powerful processor.

I still prefer the features of *WinAmp 2.81*. which has just been updated. New features include:

* Updated to PP's latest input and output plugins 
* In_mp3 now doesn't continue to play on output plugin error 
* Smaller installers because we use msvcrt.dll now 
* Fixed bugs relating to files with ~ in their names 
* Doublerightclick in credits makes for fullscreen credits 
* More bugfixes (including a fix in the version update notification checking) 
* Updated installer to have nicer error messages 
* Made systray icon update if explorer restarts 
* ...and more (muahaha)!


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

I have mixed feelings about Winamp 3. I like the new look, there's some really cool new style skins. I like the ability to change color themes for most of the skins. I also like the new media library feature which is great if you have alot of MP3s. Another cool feature is the ability to crossfade from one song to the next without any gaps, similar to Quintessential Player.

One of my favorite features of old school Winamp are the trippy visualizations, so Winamp 3 has some catching up to do in that department. There's a plug-ins manager that should allow you to use the old Winamp plug-ins but it kept crashing on me. The only Winamp 3 DSP plug-ins availabe right now are try now, pay later demos. I'll like Winamp 3 better when I can use the old plug-ins like Dee and Enhancer.
I don't like the Winamp 3 Playlist Editor because it starts a new list every time you re-open it, instead of showing the current or previous playlist.

Winamp 3 is worth a try, it's still free. Since you don't have to get rid of old school Winamp to install Winamp 3 it's easy to compare both versions and see which one you like best.

If you're still using old school Winamp make sure it's one of the versions without any security flaws. Winamp 2.8 is probably the safest.The best thing about WinAmp when it first came out, was that it was a SIMPLE application that was under 1MB, and played MP3s better than any other application out there. Now, since Nullsoft==AOL, it's gone that Microsoft route of trying to do everything, and not being great any anything. BloatWare. Full of crap that's interesting for about 12 seconds, and then never gets touched again

Go here if you wan't to go back in time, per se:

http://www.oldversion.com/


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I used Winamp 3 Beta at School, I didn't like it that much. I may try the final release. The cross fade feature sounds like something I would like.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Im using Winamp 3 right now, I like it, well kinda. I can't figure out how to access the visualization options, I like using he spectrum analyzer at 70FPS instead of the default 35FPS and I don't like the peaks. Is it just that I'm not seeing those options or did Nullsoft nix that. I'm still pondering if I'm gonna keep 3, It take ~5-6 seconds to load, where as 2.8 was instant.


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

Steve, if you want a great player - check out Voyetra Turtle Beach AudioStation. There is a free demo version. The main difference is the free version can't record CDs, but it's otherwise the same and has no nag screens or time limits.


----------

